# How to claim Section 23 owner occupier relief?



## Bobbyg (3 Mar 2008)

I recently purchased an apartment that qualifies for section 23 relief and I have been told that as an owner occupier I am entitled to claim this relief. Am I correct in assuming I can claim this relief and if so how do I claim it as I have rang the tax office about 5 times now and still haven't a clue how to go about it?


----------



## Yeager (3 Mar 2008)

Get onto your solicitor to get letters from the developer stating that the land is Section 23 designated and send these into the Tax office with a cover letter. On these letters from the developer will the houses address and build costs etc etc etc. i cannot for the life of me remember the names of the letters but once i sent them it was hassle free after that.


----------



## moondance (3 Mar 2008)

You can also call your local tax office or email them (get details on www.revenue.ie) and they will be able to sort you out. I'm in the process of claiming mine at the moment and just got the proper documents frm solicitor after purchasing and gave to my accountant but I've since been in contact with local revenue office to get updates and they are very helpful.


----------



## Bobbyg (4 Mar 2008)

I have been on to the revenue a couple of times, they are very helpful but they didn't seem to know what they were talking about when it came to Section 23 and weren't able to tell me what forms i needed to fill in. Am I correct in saying that if we sell the house within 10 years we are NOT subject to a claw back of the relief we have claimed. People have told me that we would have to pay back whatever relief we claim if we sell within 10 years but I think they are confusing this with section 23 rental income relief.


----------



## Bachelor Boy (6 Mar 2008)

Hi Bobbyg,
I am trying to do this too.  The form you need to fill out is in the following link
http://www.revenue.ie/forms/owner_occupier.pdf
A guide on how to fill it out is at the following link.
[broken link removed]                
From what I can make out you 'll need the following.  
You need a statement of costs off your builder P.Elliott.  
You will also need to get a certificate of consistency from South Dublin Co. Council stating that the construction of the property is consistent with the objective of the urban renewal scheme.  
A certifictate of compliance from the Housing Grants Sections of Dept Enviornment.
A copy of your purchase contract
See guide for more details and examples.  
I hope this helps.


----------



## Bobbyg (6 Mar 2008)

Thanks bachelor boy, that's a great help!


----------

